# Black French saute pans?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can pick up some of the black French saute pans? They are very thin, and we used them in just about every kitchen I ever worked in.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks a lot, I will check it out. Do any of those companies have websites where I can buy the pans through the Internet?


----------

